# "Experience" level?



## Veho (Oct 15, 2009)

I propose a new measurement for e-peen size, the "experience level." We have members who've registered a few months ago with thousands of posts, and we have members from way back that lurk around but only have a few hundred posts. And everything in between. All the while, the forum software keeps all sorts of tabs on our movements and browsing habits. The "experience level" would be the total amount of time _actively_ spent on GBATEMP. Clicking, browsing, typing, posting, searching, mingling. I'm not sure if the software can keep track of when we're actually active instead of just logged in (that would be perfect). Failing that, the total time logged in could work. 

There could be ribbons and icons, like for the post count. Or maybe just specific member titles. Like "Obsessive lurker."

And like all "experience points," having more is a clear indication of a lack of life






Another "measurement" could be combining the join date with the post count. Each on their own doesn't really mean much, but deriving an indicator from the both of them could be fun. Let's say a year is worth a thousand posts (or five hundred). Or the other way around. The years + posts could represent a "level." 

For example, *[___]drian* has been here since 2004., and has 11 thousand posts. That would put him at level 16 (Thordrian, Lv16 Mod... hee hee, sounds good). I've been here for three years, have two thousand posts, so that would make me level 5 (almost 6, yo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (wait, Veho, _Lv6 member_... sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Of course, inactive members would still level up, but you don't see them around. 


Think about it.


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2009)

One e-peen indicator is enough in my opinion, no need to have two things to stroke - that'd only confuse some members.



Spoiler



I'm looking at you Hadrian


----------



## playallday (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmm...  I like it. 

Maybe something like the old Nintendo forum levels? (If anyone even remembers that..)


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep!It's a good idea.
We would be able to seperate the dominating one's from the posting one's like ......


----------



## Strider (Oct 15, 2009)

Those of us who're around since the times with KiVan need to be level....

ONE MILLION!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Err.. back to the topic. No.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 19, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Hmm...  I like it.
> 
> Maybe something like the old Nintendo forum levels? (If anyone even remembers that..)


This.


And karma/ reputation/ something like that.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2009)

Nah, for some reason people of Temp are averse to the idea of a karma system.


----------



## Law (Oct 19, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Nah, for some reason people of Temp are averse to the idea of a karma system.



Because Karma systems usually end up turning into one big circlejerk.


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Because Karma systems usually end up turning into one big circlejerk.









I've had good experiences with karma systems. I can see how it can turn out bad, especially on a forum as varied and as this one, and I know I'd abuse the karma system to exact petty vengeance on people I dislike, but with some good ground rules karma/reputation can be a good indicator of a member's, well, reputation.


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempers are DEFINITELY gonna abuse this, so no.


----------



## Law (Oct 20, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"oh em gee dis guy dusn't like pokeymons, hai guize lets all giev him bad karmu!"


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Nuff said.


----------



## da_head (Oct 20, 2009)

seems like it would take up a lot of bandwith. something our strained servers definitely do not need.
besides, once i have my blue badge, i'm contempt


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> "oh em gee dis guy dusn't like pokeymons, hai guize lets all giev him bad karmu!"
> You can't judge everyone based on yourself, you know.
> 
> QUOTE(da_head @ Oct 20 2009, 06:13 AM) i'm contempt


Contempt?


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha he actually means content, a single mistake can result in a completely different meaning.


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 20, 2009)

The idea sounds really interesting but... It could be abused so, so horribly.
If the servers can handle it, there could be some sort of trial period where it's used for a month, or something?

--
Just thought of something to add if you do it the years here/post count way. Why not also add a level for homebrew apps or patches *that were sucessful* (rather than the project dying or never getting started)


----------



## themuddaload (Oct 21, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Hmm...  I like it.
> 
> Maybe something like the old Nintendo forum levels? (If anyone even remembers that..)


haha i was on there, and i even recognize a couple of people from that board on here lol (rayder for sure)


----------



## outgum (Nov 2, 2009)

I do like the the idea, it would be sweet,
But as stated, the Server would take a massive hit,
But in theory it should be no more dangerous than having a little bit of lag?
I do press it to the admins to seriously think about this to make a better tomorrow today


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Nov 2, 2009)

This sounds like a grindfest. And is pretty unnecessary.


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2009)

I propose a new measurement for e-peen size, the "experience level." We have members who've registered a few months ago with thousands of posts, and we have members from way back that lurk around but only have a few hundred posts. And everything in between. All the while, the forum software keeps all sorts of tabs on our movements and browsing habits. The "experience level" would be the total amount of time _actively_ spent on GBATEMP. Clicking, browsing, typing, posting, searching, mingling. I'm not sure if the software can keep track of when we're actually active instead of just logged in (that would be perfect). Failing that, the total time logged in could work. 

There could be ribbons and icons, like for the post count. Or maybe just specific member titles. Like "Obsessive lurker."

And like all "experience points," having more is a clear indication of a lack of life






Another "measurement" could be combining the join date with the post count. Each on their own doesn't really mean much, but deriving an indicator from the both of them could be fun. Let's say a year is worth a thousand posts (or five hundred). Or the other way around. The years + posts could represent a "level." 

For example, *[___]drian* has been here since 2004., and has 11 thousand posts. That would put him at level 16 (Thordrian, Lv16 Mod... hee hee, sounds good). I've been here for three years, have two thousand posts, so that would make me level 5 (almost 6, yo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (wait, Veho, _Lv6 member_... sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Of course, inactive members would still level up, but you don't see them around. 


Think about it.


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 2, 2009)

i think this would be pretty cool as im on loads lurking but dont post tht much, well not to much


----------



## ca_michelbach (Nov 2, 2009)

I think this could be a better system once a few problems are ironed out. I mean, I've been on gbatemp for quite a while but I haven't posted much (only when I think I can be helpful) but other people come along and within a week have hundreds of posts. Then in comparison to these people my views get ignored, when quite often, their views/help are terrible.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm going to start grinding to raise my exp level, starting by reading every single Imagine release thread


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2009)

Why not just make EoF posts count?


----------



## ca_michelbach (Nov 2, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Why not just make EoF posts count?


People would just spam it...even more than they do.


----------



## Law (Nov 2, 2009)

My level 20 Wizard with 100,000,000 Experience Points casts Flame.

I roll a d20 and roll a natural 20.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2009)

I would have a fairly low level then Lv.3


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 2, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> I'm going to start grinding to raise my exp level, starting by reading every single Imagine release thread



OK, done.  How long before I learn Firaga?


----------



## dice (Nov 2, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> This sounds like a grindfest. And is pretty unnecessary.



I very much agree, I don't see this ever happening here.


----------

